# Got to visit Bindi's puppies today!



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Here are some more: 





























They are the most adorable puppies. It was hard to get a good picture while they were up because they were all over but they quickly fell asleep than I was snapping away.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, you got some great shots! I had so much fun  It doesn't get much better than kids and puppies!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures.
Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous. There is nothing more enjoyable in the world than golden puppies.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You lucky duck!!! They're so so adorable. I'd love to have one of Linda's puppers!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

They are all adorable...now the real countdown begins for you! 

Linda, is there just 1 forum baby from this litter so far?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> They are all adorable...now the real countdown begins for you!
> 
> Linda, is there just 1 forum baby from this litter so far?


So far, yes  There are still a few puppies available-11 puppies is a lot, and I sure wouldn't have guessed 7 boys!

I can definitely see the resemblance between these guys and their half-brothers and sisters in the last litter  They are lighter in color but the same confident, outgoing temperaments  and pretty pretty heads.

It was so much fun, and I really have to commend Stephanie and Tim on their wonderfully well-behaved kids-it was a joy to watch them with the puppies.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, these puppies are sooooooooo adorable, so beautiful.

You're so lucky to be getting one, can't wait to see which one you bring home.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics, golden puppies are so precious, bet you can't wait!


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

They are so darn cute! Linda's puppies are the greatest. We had a wonderful golden girl from Linda - she was an awesome dog! I still think about her almost every day.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Utterly adorable! I would be tempted to take one if I lived closer. I think my pup could use a friend.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are all beautiful. Are you getting the cute one?


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, Linda,I think the puppies helped keep my son entertained. Otherwise I'm sure his curiosity would have gotten the best of him. 

We are most certainly getting the cute one.  At this point Linda could hand us anyone of them and we would be happy. I don't think you could go wrong with any of them.


----------

